# Falling Tree Kills Man, 8-23-03 Lake Hamilton, Fl.



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 24, 2003)

Troy Rodgers (59) was pulling a rope as a tree was being felled by the boss in Lake Hamilton, Fl.. The tree moved suddenly, Troy thought it was coming his way and ran into the path miscalculatedly, and a limb caught him. Got a quick airlift, passed on anyway. That's what paper says.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 25, 2003)

I presume he wasn't a "pro"?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 25, 2003)

Lack of a proper escape plan....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *It's a shame when a lack of common sense or forethought costs someone their life. Too bad no one told this guy about escape routes, and that they should be away from the falling tree.
> 
> Sorry if I sound cold, but he's just another Darwin winner IMHO. *



No it is an issue of proper planning/training. I've had a few "struck by" close calls working in wooded areas. Complacency on my part.

I was not there, so I don't know the property size...Is rope length a real issue here?

Honest in your eyes or not, crass comentary that is not constructive.


----------



## Paul O'Neill (Aug 26, 2003)

Any mention on proper PPE? I know a helmet is not fool-proof, but it a often times the difference between injury and death.

Paul.


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 28, 2003)

There are plenty of techniques to get men out of the LZ in tight area felling... redirects using block or bowstringing a tight line. Escape route is my last choice.


----------

